# Medicines?



## Simon99 (7 mo ago)

Hi 
Honestly I don't know where to ask... 
In internet is a lot websites with steroids but is there any website selling medicines without prescription.? 
I'm looking any painkillers for arthritis/gout? 
Corticosteroids? 
Time for specialist is still unknown and I have feeling that NHS really don't care? 
If rules this forum doesn't allow send answer please send me a private message. 
Thanks


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Simon99 said:


> Hi
> Honestly I don't know where to ask...
> In internet is a lot websites with steroids but is there any website selling medicines without prescription.?
> I'm looking any painkillers for arthritis/gout?
> ...


I wouldnt self medicate corticosteroids without medical supervision. Could be a very slippery road for you.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> I wouldnt self medicate corticosteroids without medical supervision. Could be a very slippery road for you.


But self medicating with anabolic steroids is a winner right 

Heard it all now fook me


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> But self medicating with anabolic steroids is a winner right
> 
> Heard it all now fook me


Quite different isnt it?


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

Simon99 said:


> Hi
> Honestly I don't know where to ask...
> In internet is a lot websites with steroids but is there any website selling medicines without prescription.?
> I'm looking any painkillers for arthritis/gout?
> ...


I have a draw full of cortico steroid suppositories for my colitis that I'm willing to sell?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> I have a draw full of cortico steroid suppositories for my colitis that I'm willing to sell?


They taste awful though.


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

UK2USA said:


> They raste awful though.


ANAL-gesic, not analgesic. You put them in the opposite end


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I binned boxes and boxes of Prednisolone recently.


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> I binned boxes and boxes of Prednisolone recently.


Is that the stuff with a 6 inch tube you have to shove up ya arse and spray?

what's the big deal about this prednisolone stuff?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> Is that the stuff with a 6 inch tube you have to shove up ya arse and spray?
> 
> what's the big deal about this prednisolone stuff?


Just tablets. No big deal with it. It’s meant to stop inflammation. I got it for colitis but it made me feel like crap so I binned it all.


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Just tablets. No big deal with it. It’s meant to stop inflammation. I got it for colitis but it made me feel like crap so I binned it all.


It worked a treat for me when I had flare ups, but that was the spray.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

United pharmacies 
Bombaymedicos.com 

Hope that's no breaking rules as they aren't aas sources


----------



## Simon99 (7 mo ago)

Ok I found this but they are outside UK .
I'm afraid that package may be stopped on border for breaking law. Is that happen anyone? Will I get fine or something?
Sorry for stupid questions
I doubt that between millions package mine will be found but what If?


----------



## Richo44 (Jun 28, 2021)

no issue if package gets stopped for a search. They will check the medication in the parcel against banned substances and if is is banned it will get confiscated and they will write you a letter informing you that the shipment has been confiscated and you have the right to appeal and reclaim the shipment if you can prove you have a prescription from a Doctor.
I have never been fined or anything else, just a confiscation. Most mail order companies know how to conceal a package so that it does not get flagged but there will always be a possibility.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

I think Southern ghost may have some pain medications. Not sure.


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> United pharmacies
> Bombaymedicos.com
> 
> Hope that's no breaking rules as they aren't aas sources


well your posted didn't get removed, so let's assume it's okay.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> well your posted didn't get removed, so let's assume it's okay.


Quality username might


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Quality username might


And that's imperitive.intel saying it, at last. 

Weigh-too-much was already taken


----------

